# No Naval Swords for the US Naval Academy



## Junkman

No Naval Swords for U.S.N.A. Graduation this year - Threat to the Dear Leader Inside the Beltway - Washington Times

No Weapons for Anyone 

From today's you couldn't make it up if you tried file.......Obama's protectors have ordered graduating Midshipmen....and  I suppose Commissioned Officers through Flag rank...to leave their swords at home.  Full Dress White includes "wear sword".  More to the point...those badges of office have been earned in a manner Obongo and his minions just wouldn't begin to understand.  Important traditions that inspire are kind of lost on the red banner crowd, apparently. 

Further, ceremonial swords never seemed to bother the Secret Service for any previous President.  And before World War II, the swords were not particularly "ceremonial", I've seen some of those blades, boarding actions did occur on the China Station pre-war against river pirates, warlords, etc.  Those swords were worn not just to graduation, but to Inaugurations, in the receiving line at the White House afterward, to the Inaugural Ball.   Somehow nobody gave it a second thought.  Somehow even Presidents in the past didn't presume to specify items of uniform.   

But of course, what worked for Harry Truman, Ronald Reagan, F.D.R., the Bushes, T.R., any other rational non-cult leader.....doesn't work for this former state senator anointed by the Chicago machine. 

Does he secretly consider our Naval and Military leaders "the enemy"?  Perhaps the message this sends escaped his handlers. Sad.  And .....follow me on this Obama and minions.....insulting.  Actually it's contemptible. 

http://washingtontimes.com/news/2009/may/21/inside-the-beltway-97423759/


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, if it's OK to break one long standing tradition, it should be OK to break another .... don't invite the SOB.  Get someone else who doesn't feel threatened by the ceremonial swords of those who want to serve and protect our country and its institutions, including the institution of the presidency.  ****em!!!!


----------



## Erik

wonder if he'll outlaw all weapons in his presence when he visits military bases or war zones...


----------



## pirate_girl

Junkman said:


> Obama's protectors have ordered graduating Midshipmen....and  I suppose Commissioned Officers through Flag rank...to leave their swords at home.  Full Dress White includes "wear sword".  More to the point...those badges of office have been earned in a manner Obongo and his minions just wouldn't begin to understand.  Important traditions that inspire are kind of lost on the red banner crowd, apparently.


Mr. President can kiss my ass.


----------



## xsinawl

Gee, I mean why would he think anyone would want to harm him.  Has he done anything wrong?  My Grandma always said "if the dogs dodging better go see why it needs the lick".


----------



## muleman RIP

HE is the threat not those trained to protect us. Must be all those a-hole comments he and his minions make about the armed forces. He should worry more about his own people when his plans start to really unravel.


----------



## Kei

Is this really a new thing? One of the comments to the linked story said this policy was there since 911.


----------



## Melensdad

Kei said:


> Is this really a new thing? One of the comments to the linked story said this policy was there since 911.



I seriously doubt that post is accurate.  Bush, during his presidency, was never afraid of our troops being armed.

But the whole thing is just bizarre.  Are not the graduates sworn to an oath to protect the President as the Commander in Chief of all the armed services?  How can they honor that oath if they are unarmed in his presence?  Seems to me this whole thing is just another way to sanitize all weapons, historic, ceremonial, or otherwise, from the view of the public in an effort to get to the point when he can politically demonize them and their owners.


----------



## waybomb

First gun control laws, no sword control laws. 

Remember, people don't kill people, swords do.


----------



## Dargo

Since my son goes to VMI, I heard that Omamma's admin tried to tell them "no bayonets" on their rifles.  I believe VMI is allowed to have bayonets due to them having responded to help the U.S. government as requested during the Civil War.  I don't recall the specifics.  I looked it up and found that VMI cadets are the *only* school afforded bayonets in parade due to their participation during the Battle of New Market in 1864. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtxiQKC4cvY"]YouTube - New Market Day at VMI[/ame] 

Interesting.  Here is a brief video about my son's class there.  If you can, stop the video at 1:13.  That picture was taken during the almost annual fight during, or immediately after, the VMI vs. Citadel football game.  The picture is of when one of the VMI cheerleaders (yes, a female) took down her first Citadel cadet. LOL  I believe she got tossed a bit later, but she got that first guy down by "shock and awe" along with the element of surprise.  Hell, even their mascot is required to take the mandatory boxing class.  You'll also notice that they aren't too big on showing anyone who has dropped out of VMI in the clip.  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICqi0gD10iE&feature=related"]YouTube - VMI class of 2010[/ame]

**edit**

Okay, I found this fact listed on VMI's site:
*VMI graduates have fought in every American conflict since the Mexican War. During the Civil War, 98 percent of all graduates, regardless of age, served. The service of the Corps of Cadets during the 1864 Battle of New Market, Virginia, marks the only time in the nation's history when an entire student body fought as a unit in pitched battle. That service entitles VMI cadets to parade with fixed bayonets.*

It has been said that VMI isn't about to give up the right to parade with bayonets just because we currently have an out of control liberal president.


----------



## California

Dargo said:


> VMI isn't about to give up the right to parade with bayonets just because we currently have an out of control liberal president.


*When Politics Turns from Talk to Killing *


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> *When Politics Turns from Talk to Killing *



I'm sorry, but I completely fail to see any possible correlation between a *military* college drilling, practicing and parading with weapons and what you posted.  Are you actually advocating the disarming of military personnel?!


----------



## California

Dargo said:


> VMI isn't about to give up the right to parade with bayonets just because we currently have an out of control liberal president.


 Please explain what happens next when VMI receives an order to lay down their ceremonial arms. I don't think there are any alternatives to compliance or insurrection. You've already ruled out compliance.


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> Please explain what happens next when VMI receives an order to lay down their ceremonial arms. I don't think there are any alternatives to compliance or insurrection. You've already ruled out compliance.



How about our lunatic president being responsible for the disbanding of one of our oldest and most prestigious military schools.  Another wonderful part of his already extremely tarnished legacy...only six months in office.


----------



## Doc

Here is the article from the link CA posted above:



> Today, James von Brunn became the latest domestic terrorist to express his political views with an act of murder, in this case an attempted mass murder. National Holocaust Museum security guard Stephen Tyrone Johns, by contrast, joined an inspiring list of American heroes who have stopped a terrorists bullet with their own bodies.
> 
> While we mourn for the loss of Stephen Johns and our hearts reach out to his family and loved ones, it is worth considering a simple question: What can each of us do to stop this startling trend--this horrible switch some Americans are making from talk to violence to express their politics?
> 
> To be realistic, the people who have been directly victimized by these crimes never had the luxury of feeling safe. Nonetheless, now is the time for each of us to ask what we can do to stem this trend of violence.
> 
> For starters, we can pause and insist on a better political debate and we can talk openly about the kind of political talk we demand from our media, our politicians, and ourselves.
> 
> This moment when politics seems to be turning from talk to killing has emerged at a time when our politics is dominated by an alarming amount of over-the-top confrontational rhetoric firing on all cylinders from every form of broadcast media. It is not just unpleasant, but capable of heating already simmering citizens to the boiling point.
> 
> As summer heats up, we should all do what it takes to ratchet the political rhetoric down.
> 
> My suggestions are simple enough for everyone to do immediately.
> 
> First, the next time we hear a radio or TV host bombard an issue with overstated, violent rhetoric--we need to speak out against it. We should turn it off, sure. But we also need to tell our neighbors, friends, and coworkers that we do not want that kind of talk in our media.
> 
> Second, the next time we hear a politician incite hateful rage on the campaign trail with unsubstantiated claims and conspiracy theories about their opponents--we need to speak out against it. We should vote for someone else, sure. But we also need to tell our neighbors, friends, and coworkers that we do not want that kind of talk in our elections.
> 
> What each of us can do is stop consuming the rhetoric that pushes people to even consider violence as legitimate politics. And then, we need to say in our own words what kind of civic culture we want to reclaim.
> 
> Insisting on a better public debate will not magically do away with the various hateful ideologies that drive political assassins to kill, but it can go a long way to cooling things down.
> 
> The fact is, Americans are out of practice standing up and saying in our own words what kind of public discussion we expect in our politics. What we want is a conversation in the media and in the public square that helps us get the information we need to understand the complex problems we can only solve together.
> 
> We want a productive, pragmatic debate. To get back to it, we need to say so out loud.
> 
> As we head into summer, each of us can honor the memory of Stephen Tyrone Johns not only with our silent prayers, but by sharing with others the kind of talk we want in our politics.



Sounds like the writer of the article is blaming the media and all of us for the nut job who opened fire in the National Holocaust Museum.  We have always had nut jobs.
While I agree we should not encourage over reaction to anything we hear on the news, I do not care for the way this article asks that we all disagree with the reports.   Is he saying when the media criticizes the current administration just turn your head and tell your neighbors you don't agree with them?    Maybe we do agree with them, but still we don't go grab our guns and shoot anyone.   The politicians are the worst ones at spewing garbage and twisting facts with their negative ads and such.  
The whole thing comes off as preaching to me.


----------



## California

Dargo said:


> one of our oldest and most prestigious military schools


Look, they aren't prestigious the moment they refuse an order from the Commander in Chief.


----------



## nixon

California said:


> Look, they aren't prestigious the moment they refuse an order from the Commander in Chief.



I'm confused here . Is VMI part of the military ? Are they subject to the UCMJ ? 
If not ,they are not subject to the orders of the CIC , right ?


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> Look, they aren't prestigious the moment they refuse an order from the Commander in Chief.



Excellent idea, but I think you'll actually disagree.  Is it not your obligation to refuse an order, consequences be damned, that you know is just plain wrong.  If BHO called you and told you to go stop an opponent's speech from proceeding in your area using any method needed, would you obey?  Remember, the freedom of speech is a protected right and "any method needed" can be interpreted many different ways.  Of all people, I think you would agree, and even I do, that a certain measure of civil disobedience is required by each of us if the situation requires such action or inaction.


----------



## California

Doc, he's saying posts like Dargo's that refuse to accept the authority of the President, along with the incendiary stuff that's on Fox all day long, give the nut cases encouragement. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxvunbIWNyI"]Shepard Smith Calls Out "_More and More Frightening_" Fox E-mailers[/ame]


----------



## Dargo

C'mon Cali, you didn't even comment about the cheerleader from VMI taking down her 'opponent' in a headlock.  Although I personally find it ill advised, you can't question her heart, determination and devotion to what she believes.  Isn't this precisely what we want out of our military leaders?  I'll admit that if I were a hot looking 120 pound female cheerleader (surprisingly, I'm not ), I can't say that I'd charge into a fray with reckless abandon to fight alongside my colleges.


----------



## Doc

California said:


> Doc, he's saying posts like Dargo's that refuse to accept the authority of the President, along with the incendiary stuff that's on Fox all day long, give the nut cases encouragement.
> 
> Shepard Smith Calls Out "_More and More Frightening_" Fox E-mailers


I have to disagree with him.  I do not feel Fox news made him go nutso  The guy had a history of that for years according to those who knew him.  Seem like this guy is using that as an excuse to pick on the free media.

But as for the President unarming the cadets I also feel it is outrageous.  What that must instill in those young men who fought and suffered to get where they are only to be told by the person in charge of this great nation that "I do not trust you with a sword".    How demoralizing.  
I understand where Dargo is coming from.  But in the end if it were he there I suspect he (and I if I were there) would grudgingly comply with orders, even if they were as off base as this directive appears to be.


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> Doc, he's saying posts like Dargo's that refuse to accept the authority of the President, along with the incendiary stuff that's on Fox all day long, give the nut cases encouragement.
> 
> Shepard Smith Calls Out "_More and More Frightening_" Fox E-mailers



Oh, c'mon on now!  I watch several news channels and I see far more "hate" from the Communist News Network than any other channel.  I suppose I actually listen more than watch via XM, but the same applies.


----------



## California

nixon said:


> Is VMI part of the military ?


Dargo can give you a better answer on VMI's status. 

The issue is anyone's refusal to lay down arms in the presence of the President.


----------



## SShepherd

so it begins eh? Returning vets' can't be trusted by homeland security-- oh, thats right, it was something that wasn't approved to be released. Why was it even written in the 1st place?
Now, students at the first military college aren't to be trusted with a simple symbol of pomp and circumstance thats part of tradition?
Here's VMIs' mission:
*The Virginia Military Institute's central mission is to educate, develop and graduate leaders of character who serve the common defense as citizen-soldiers.  Few institutions so self-consciously devise and integrate a four-year set of intellectual, military, physical, and moral-ethical experiences so precisely aimed at developing specific attributes and characteristics in their graduates. Cadets are immersed in this leader development environment for four years and the Institute's task is to ensure that it fully coordinates and integrates those experiences to greatest advantage.*

What exactly are his "handlers" afraid of?


----------



## California

Let's see if we have any consensus on this point. I think what is going on is that the Secret Service feels Obama is at risk of assassination and they are trying to control as many variables as possible. I was reading somewhere that part of their training is a live vid showing a major president (Egypt??) killed by a member of an honor guard. 

Others say the policy is Obama's attempt to make arms disreputable. I don't believe that.

What are some other theories explaining the origin of the policy?



> Communist News Network


Ok, add CNN to the list of sources who agitate the unstable. There are lots of people saying this President lacks legitimate authority to lead the nation. They're all wrong.


----------



## SShepherd

VMI 
Cadets live within a military framework; they wear the cadet uniform, live in barracks, and eat their meals in a mess hall. The typical day is strictly regimented and requires close attention to detail to manage the available time to ensure necessary academic, military, and physical training requirements are properly completed.
Specific military training is provided both from within the cadet regiment, commanded and administered largely by cadets, and by the various armed services through the Reserve Officer Training Corps detachments located at VMI.

so, cadets are not part of the military, unless they chose to be a part of the ROTC program which has detachments at VMI.

Honestly, they president doesnt have the authority to tell anyone but the Military, as commander and cheif, to do anything. I always thought this nation was founded on the ideas that I had the right to peacefully assemble-- even if I have a sword or gun on me ( as in a parade )
I also have the right to tell my politicians- including the president-- to go piss up a rope without fear of imprisonment.

I have a feeling if I was a VMI senior, I would arange a sick day for graduating seniors, and send a collective F8*^K you to the paranoid man in the oval office.


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> Dargo can give you a better answer on VMI's status.
> 
> The issue is anyone's refusal to lay down arms in the presence of the President.



That isn't exactly true.  The Obama admin asked VMI to march at his inauguration.  Before leaving campus the SS had each cadet remove the bolt from their rifles and submit them to the SS for inspection and safekeeping.  They (the rifles sans the bolts) were returned to the cadets by the SS at the beginning of the parade.  Still, each rifle was replete with their bayonet.  I honestly don't think it was BHO himself who saw them and complained.  It is my belief that it was someone in his administration.

Anyway, each and every cadet at VMI would do as they have pledged and would enthusiastically protect this president if called upon to do so.  This is in fulfilling their promise and obligation and has nothing to do with the fact that BHO is certainly not popular on military campuses.  That fact is irrelevant; similar to BHO's attempt to emasculate them, so to speak, after hundreds of years of tradition.  Far greater men that BHO have come from VMI.  Our remaining elite military academies have a proud tradition of producing not only those who can think, but those who can actually "do" as well.


----------



## Dargo

California said:


> Ok, add CNN to the list of sources who agitate the unstable. There are lots of people saying this President lacks legitimate authority to lead the nation. They're all wrong.



There are many others.  Unfortunately, I think they believe such rhetoric 'sells' and engage in admitted questionable journalism.


----------



## SShepherd

Actually, I thought that it was the sworn duty of every soldier to "support and defend our Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic." Only a tyrant could have reason to fear them. And if a tyrant he be, fear them he should.


----------



## California

SShepherd said:


> sworn duty of every soldier to "support and defend our Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic." Only a tyrant could have reason to fear them. And if a tyrant he be, fear them he should.


That's the way its supposed to work.

But in the banana republics the reason an elected president is removed by the military and replaced by one of their own is because they think he isn't the 'real' representative of the people. Even if he just won an election. I think we're seeing some of that talk here in the US, with 'tyrant' thrown in when 'majority rule' would better describe Obama's leadership.


----------



## SShepherd

California said:


> That's the way its supposed to work.
> 
> But in the banana republics the reason an elected president is removed by the military and replaced by one of their own is because they think he isn't the 'real' representative of the people. Even if he just won an election. I think we're seeing some of that talk here in the US, with 'tyrant' thrown in when 'majority rule' would better describe Obama's leadership.


 

well, it's a good thing that we're a republic, and don't live under majority/mob rule


----------



## SShepherd

Republic. That form of government in which the powers of sovereignty are vested in the people and are exercised by the people, either directly, or through representatives chosen by the people, to whome those powers are specially delegated. [NOTE: The word "people" may be either plural or singular. In a republic the group only has advisory powers; the sovereign individual is free to reject the majority group-think. USA/exception: if 100% of a jury convicts, then the individual loses sovereignty and is subject to group-think as in a democracy.]

Democracy. That form of government in which the sovereign power resides in and is exercised by the whole body of free citizens directly or indirectly through a system of representation, as distinguished from a monarchy, aristocracy, or oligarchy. [NOTE: In a pure democracy, 51% beats 49%. In other words, the minority has no rights. The minority only has those privileges granted by the dictatorship of the majority.]

The Constitution guarantees to every state a Republican form of government (Art. 4, Sec. 4). No state may join the United States unless it is a Republic. Our Republic is one dedicated to "liberty and justice for all." Minority individual rights are the priority. *The people have natural rights instead of civil rights. The people are protected by the Bill of Rights from the majority. One vote in a jury can stop all of the majority from depriving any one of the people of his rights; this would not be so if the United States were a democracy*


----------



## California

Huh? Can you tie your philosophical distinction to this topic, 'arms in the presence of the President', a little more precisely? As it stands, that leads the discussion off-topic, out into the realm of discussing theory instead of discussing VMI.


----------



## SShepherd

California said:


> Huh? Can you tie your philosophical distinction to this topic, 'arms in the presence of the President', a little more precisely? As it stands, that leads the discussion off-topic, out into the realm of discussing theory instead of discussing VMI.


 

you seems confused as to what type of govt. we actually had, which seems pretty common with liberals and or the current administration.


----------



## California

Focus! *VMI*.


----------



## Erik

Um, isn't this point of this thread the fact that people sworn to uphold the constitution are being told they're not trustworthy enough to carry weapons that are part of their dress uniform by UCMJ regulation in the presence of the person they are sworn to protect? (potentially even with those weapons?)


----------



## SShepherd

Because the president can't "order" anyone but the military, he has 2 options;
He can either respect the traditions of the academy and rise above the petty crap, after all he does have the secret service protecting him.

or

His handelers can write a letter, stating that he wil not be attending the graduation.
Thats what the President of the United States would do, not a dictator that demands people do as he says. 

He wants to lead us to believe that terrorism is something we shouldn't worry about, yet is seems he afraid of our own military/citizens
it's that simple


----------



## nixon

California said:


> Focus! *VMI*.



I thought the post was originally about the naval academy . Focus


----------



## SShepherd

California said:


> Focus! *VMI*.


 

yes, it's easier for you to understand what type of govt. we have. Then you can understand why telling them to get rid if their parade swords is so ludicrous.


----------



## California

California said:


> Let's see if we have any consensus on this point. I think what is going on is that the Secret Service feels Obama is at risk of assassination and they are trying to control as many variables as possible. I was reading somewhere that part of their training is a live vid showing a major president (Egypt??) killed by a member of an honor guard.
> 
> Others say the policy is Obama's attempt to make arms disreputable. I don't believe that.
> 
> What are some other theories explaining the origin of the policy?


Ok, back on-topic. More theories on why this policy was implemented?

(Nixon, quiet back there in the peanut gallery!)


----------



## nixon

California said:


> (Nixon, quiet back there in the peanut gallery!)



I'll try. But You know I can promise anything .


----------



## SShepherd

My apologies, this is about the Naval Academy.

and in a way makes it even worse. From the Naval Academy site:

*At the Naval Academy, the American people invest in the future of our nation. This is where we sustain the hopes that our nation will continue to live in peace and liberty. This is where we mold young people who will protect the freedom cherished by past and current generations and all those yet to come. This is where we develop the leaders of tomorrow and cultivate and nurture our core values of courage, honor and commitment. This is where many of our nation's finest young people make the commitment to serve their country, as so many have before them. This is where we accept responsibility for shaping a vision of America's future.*

No other demand has been made from any prior admin. like this, why would the current one have a reason to ask them to do this? Fear?


----------



## nixon

SShepherd said:


> No other demand has been made from any prior admin. like this, why would the current one have a reason to ask them to do this? Fear?



Fear ? That's partially correct . But , I think it's more out of hate . 
Being assigned to the peanut gallery , I can't give a better explanation of My comment .


----------



## SShepherd

Hate of the military and what it stands for ? Honor ? integrity ? Authority?

sounds like the man has "daddy" issues


----------



## jpr62902

I haven't been able to verify this, but the "no swords" policy may have been in place since 9/11.

http://moelane.com/2009/05/22/usna-ceremonial-swords-on-the-prohibited-list-since-after-911/

If that's true, Cali's reference to the huffingtonpost.com article is particularly relevant.  The message I got from the article was that inciteful rhetoric based on misinformation helps no one.  Instead, we should be challenging the veracity of allegations in order to have a healthy political discourse based on FACTS, not emotion triggered by manipulated or exaggerated stories.

That said, it's a little troubling to me that any POTUS would not trust Annapolis graduates with their swords at commencement.


----------



## SShepherd

jpr62902 said:


> I haven't been able to verify this, but the "no swords" policy may have been in place since 9/11.
> 
> http://moelane.com/2009/05/22/usna-ceremonial-swords-on-the-prohibited-list-since-after-911/
> 
> If that's true, Cali's reference to the huffingtonpost.com article is particularly relevant. The message I got from the article was that inciteful rhetoric based on misinformation helps no one. Instead, we should be challenging the veracity of allegations in order to have a healthy political discourse based on FACTS, not emotion triggered by manipulated or exaggerated stories.
> 
> That said, it's a little troubling to me that any POTUS would not trust Annapolis graduates with their swords at commencement.


 

if you go further down in the blog, it's posted that West Point grads were wearing their swords at graduation in 09'

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/O9Fx...dresses+2009+West+Point+Graduates/0rm_sHAe6gn


----------



## California

I was reading about this somewhere, and one poster mentioned that often old grads show up with swords they intend to present to the relative that graduated, etc.

So the concern may not be these graduates themselves, but the unknown number of weapons somewhere out there in the crowd. That must give the Secret Service nightmares. So now the graduations are under lockdown, same as an airport concourse beyond the TSA station.


----------



## jpr62902

SShepherd said:


> if you go further down in the blog, it's posted that West Point grads were wearing their swords at graduation in 09'
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/O9Fx...dresses+2009+West+Point+Graduates/0rm_sHAe6gn


 
Where the Secretary of Defense gave the commencement speech, not the POTUS.


----------



## nixon

California said:


> I was reading about this somewhere, and one poster mentioned that often old grads show up with swords they intend to present to the relative that graduated, etc.
> 
> So the concern may not be these graduates themselves, but the unknown number of weapons somewhere out there in the crowd. That must give the Secret Service nightmares. So now the graduations are under lockdown, same as an airport concourse beyond the TSA station.



The peanut gallery begs a question here . 
Where did You read that ? Show Me the Link ! DU , Huff PO ,and DKos doesn't count


----------



## Dargo

jpr62902 said:


> That said, it's a little troubling to me that any POTUS would not trust Annapolis graduates with their swords at commencement.



Aww man, you haven't seen those rocket propelled sword launchers?!  I mean, they could probably pick POTUS off from, like, 2 miles with one of those sword launchers!


----------



## jpr62902

nixon said:


> DU , Huff PO ,and DKos doesn't count


 
It's funny you mention these sites, Nix.  The HuffPo article cited in this thread is the ONLY time I've agreed with anything posted on those places.

And to Dargo ....

Holy Crap!  They actually make those things?


----------



## California

> The peanut gallery begs a question here .
> Where did You read that ? Show Me the Link ! DU , Huff PO ,and DKos...


Heck I don't know where I read that. My post is simply a question on my part. Something I read made me think more about alternate explanations for the policy. I didn't assert that my answer trumps everything! I really don't think you can read it that way.

Looking back through some of the miscellaneous things I've read today, here'a a quote from a veteran's website. No liberals in sight anywhere: 


> I am a USNA Grad. Swords are not a part of the ceremony. I was there for ceremonies when Clinton, Gore, Bush, etc were in attending. No swords then either.


I think credible links are essential when someone claims to know the answer. If anyone chooses to dishonor that particular veteran and claim he is mistaken then please cite a factual basis for your statement.

John, you don't have to sit back there and take potshots. Join the discussion! What's your theory for why this 'no swords' policy was newly implemented by Obama? Or was it Obama's doing at all? 

What's DU? Huff PO and DKos I've heard of. Like any political source you should never take their view as the final word on anything. Their value is when they point you to an original source like that Fox (hardly liberal!) vid I referenced earlier; anything that the reading audience here *will* consider credible. It's pointless to repeat something that your audience will pre-judge based on its source before they check it out. Have you noticed I tend to cite conservative sources when I cite something here?

Added: John, here's a better cite for that 'weapons out in the crowd' theory I proposed.  SIGforum.com:





> You are waiting for your parents / girlfriend / family to find you, as they have your shoulderboards, hat, and many times, the officer's sword they are about to give you as a graduation present.


----------



## nixon

California said:


> John, you don't have to sit back there and take potshots. Join the discussion! What's your theory for why this 'no swords' policy was newly implemented by Obama? Or was it Obama's doing at all?



Thanks for the welcome Chris . I'm not taking pot shots . I just thought that I was not welcomed Via Your peanut gallery comment . My theory is that BHO hates the Military as most Liberals do ,and always will . This is coming from some one that spent 22 years in the military . I've been spit on ,and called names that I won't repeat by the peace loving Liberals . Sorry , It's hard to be cogent about the way I feel about Progressives .


----------



## California

Welcome! I would rather argue with you than anybody! Cause you are one of the few here who makes sense. 

OK, answer me this: How in the world did Obama put that same identical list of prohibited items, the 2009 list cited by Washington Times in the post that started this thread, into the* 2008 Commissioning Week Schedule of Events*? 

(I learned of this coincidence on Hannity's site, believe it or not!)

I think we, starting with Junkman who repeated the nonsense he read, are being manipulated by conservative propaganda. Which was created to cause us to run around in circles, blame Obama for everything, and argue with each other.


----------



## nixon

California said:


> I think we, starting with Junkman who repeated the nonsense he read, are being manipulated by conservative propaganda. Which was created to cause us to run around in circles, blame Obama for everything, and argue with each other.



Chris , I believe that You've been to Berkley too many times .
Blame BHO for everything ?  Hell, He wants to blame His failures on Bush . You can hear it everyday . But ,again We digress Why shouldn't the Naval Academy
Graduates be allowed to wear their ceremonial swords as tradition dictates ?
Unless this is some of the change that Barrack Hussein Obama  promised


----------



## Kei

Maybe the US Navy should make a statement on the issue to clear things up.


----------



## California

nixon said:


> Why shouldn't the Naval Academy Graduates be allowed to wear their ceremonial swords as tradition dictates ?


I dunno. Ask Bush. He's the President who put that list in the 2008 brochure, not Obama. Obama wasn't in office until 2009.


----------



## SShepherd

and then, in 09' they obviously were allowed to wear them as seen in the pics. I dunno who that "navy grad " poster is......but he obviously wrong.

So, if GWB made them leave their tradition out, this year it was put back in-- now Obama wants to get rid of it, I want to know why.
Oh, hey..are we blaiming GWB  for something again?


----------



## jpr62902

SShepherd said:


> and then, in 09' they obviously were allowed to wear them as seen in the pics. I dunno who that "navy grad " poster is......but he obviously wrong.


 
Actually, no, he not wrong.  The difference is that the POTUS spoke at the USNA and the Defense Secretary spoke at West Point.



SShepherd said:


> So, if GWB made them leave their tradition out, this year it was put back in-- now Obama wants to get rid of it, I want to know why.


 
See above.



SShepherd said:


> Oh, hey..are we blaiming GWB for something again?


 
Not blaming anybody.  Just tryin' to set the record straight.  And btw, I'm a big fan of Dubyah, and not so thrilled with B.O.  I just don't want to see valid argument diluted by pot shots at the current POTUS that are based on misinformation.  It just doesn't help.


----------



## SShepherd

Then why do the cadets have ceramonial swords if they don't wear them at graduation? just curious


----------



## SShepherd

this is all I could find;

_In 1954 the officer's ceremonial sword was officially restored as part of the uniform to be worn on prescribed occasions. However, three years before this, a group of enlisted men at Bainbridge Naval Training Center independently brought back the use of the cutlass on the parade ground and drill field. In fact, the cutlass has been an instrumental device at Bainbridge since it re-openend recruit training in 1951._
_Cutlasses are used by the recruits selected as members of battalion staffs during parade formations. All recruits can try out for staff positions but only five from each company are selected. These sailors receive instructions in cutlass manual with the 1917 version of the curved sword, and are salted with a bit of its colorful background to carry on with them in their Navy career._


----------



## Erik

man, I wish Great Mistakes'd still have had that tradition when I was there in 1985...


----------



## California

jpr62902 said:


> I just don't want to see valid argument diluted by pot shots at the current POTUS that are based on misinformation.  It just doesn't help.


*THANK YOU!* Not that any of us are really going to influence public policy, aside from voting, but it really is more fun to discuss issues when the starting point is within the realm of reality.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.


You do realize you're going to suffer some shit from that statement,right?


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

loralei said:


> You do realize you're going to suffer some shit from that statement,right?


 
If you see a mushroom shaped cloud over the Chicago area...


----------



## jpr62902

I'm thinkin' Squishi's post was a tad out of character for him.  I'm sure that once the cranium is extracted from the rectum, his true nature will return ........


----------



## norscaner

Deadly Sushi said:


> First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.


 


Sushi my friend

Why do you look for trouble so close to home?
You always manage to bring down a reign of anger upon yourself.... I hope this is what you were shooting for . 
Good Luck My Friend

 p.s.  I tried to give you rep points  but have to spread them around.


----------



## lilnixon

Deadly Sushi said:


> First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.



Sushi, Do you realize that those ass-clowns as you call them are the future leaders of the U.S. Navy, and they are charged with the protection of you and your country.


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.





Wow, pretty strong words for 1:37 in the morning.  Just getting home from a party are ya??


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Noooooooo not THOSE guys! 
The Ass-Clowns Im talking about are the media guys making this into a "big deal".

Im guessing the Navy folks were disapointed but shrugged and didnt let it bother them. Im sure they still got the swords but just couldnt use em at the event. I dont see Navy folks whineing like girls. I see the media making a big deal about it cause its a slow news day. Or the right-wing radio infomercial guys like Limbaugh making a big deal and Hannity and the usual suspects crying like 3 year old girls.



> Wow, pretty strong words for 1:37 in the morning. Just getting home from a party are ya??


 
No you turd sniffer. Up looking at how to fix my dads car on the damn internet!


----------



## lilnixon

Deadly Sushi said:


> First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.


 
Sushi, READ what you said in the YOUR first post. No one in their right mind would say that you were talking about the media. You are just trying to back peddle your way out of a very stupid comment. There are a lot of prior military people on this forum, and I for one take offense to you calling the cadets ass-clowns.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

lilnixon said:


> Sushi, READ what you said in the YOUR first post. No one in their right mind would say that you were talking about the media. You are just trying to back peddle your way out of a very stupid comment. There are a lot of prior military people on this forum, and I for one take offense to you calling the cadets ass-clowns.


 
Good work Sush. It takes alot to piss off Lilnixon but you've managed to do it. IDEA! Instead of trying to lie and weasle your way out of what you know you have coming, try something new. Stand up on your back feet, admit you screwed up and apologise or defend yor position. Above all, don't harbour ill feelings toward the military because when no one else would accept you, they wouldn't either.

You're more pathetic every day.


----------



## Dargo

Although slightly different, I just did an 8 mile march with some of your "ass clown" Army Rangers.  Several are staying here for the next week or two until they leave for Airborne School at Ft. Benning, GA.  I obviously didn't tell them about your comment, but these guys are the ones who have taken an oath to protect even people like you and give you the freedom to express your views.  Personally, I think the comment is way off base and a bit out of character for you.  To be honest, I expect better from you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Do the honorable thing and apologize for your remarks. You have offended a lot of folks not just ex-military. I have 2 sons who served and a nephew who is a ranger in Afghanistan right now. I can assure you they are NOT ass clowns.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Good work Sush. It takes alot to piss off Lilnixon but you've managed to do it. IDEA! Instead of trying to lie and weasle your way out of what you know you have coming, try something new. Stand up on your back feet, admit you screwed up and apologise or defend yor position. Above all, don't harbour ill feelings toward the military because when no one else would accept you, they wouldn't either.
> 
> You're more pathetic every day.


 
Kiss my rear 

If ya'll think Im back peddling I 100% couldnt care less if anyone on here is irked at me, minus my "close" friends who KNOW me. And if you know me, you would KNOW I wouldnt diss any military. If you misinterpreted what I meant in the original post I cant help it. 

I do not back peddle. When Im wrong I'll admit it. Now ya'll should appologize to ME for treating me like that!!!!!!  I have never.... EVER dissed our military!!!! The politicians, yes. The media (both sides), yes. 
But not folks that sign up for job that could put them in harms way and get paid for shit.  



> *Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. *




*Media complaining about if the military can carry something that they will never use.*

Does that clear things up!?!?!??


----------



## pirate_girl

May I break this down as I interpreted your remarks?



Deadly Sushi said:


> First I could care less about them carrying a sword or not. There is no second. They graduated now do the damn job. Bunch of ass-clowns complaining about if they can carry something that they will never use. Its a sharp trophy. Someone said they cant wear it. Get over it.


Fair enough.
Made me wonder about that line.

"Ass-clowns" and "they" grouped within the same sentence? That's the line that really got to me.
It looks pretty clear from here.
 
I'd like to know what you really feel about it all, since you probably have no one in your recent family tree with any sort of military background.
Correct?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> May I break this down as I interpreted your remarks?
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> Made me wonder about that line.
> 
> "Ass-clowns" and "they" grouped within the same sentence? That's the line that really got to me.
> It looks pretty clear from here.
> 
> I'd like to know what you really feel about it all, since you probably have no one in your recent family tree with any sort of military background.
> Correct?


 
Feel about what? Im pissed people are putting words in my mouth. My sentence wasnt 100% clear I suppose but now it should be. And I should have gotten the damn benefit of the doubt but I get people pointing fingers and cant accept what I said in a follow up post. Give me a freakin break.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Give me a freakin break.


That's what I am TRYING to do!
This is your opening to explain yourself further on the matter, and stop getting so huffy with me buster. lol


----------



## Junkman

Deadly Sushi said:


> Kiss my rear
> 
> If ya'll think Im back peddling I 100% couldnt care less if anyone on here is irked at me, minus my "close" friends who KNOW me. And if you know me, you would KNOW I wouldnt diss any military. If you misinterpreted what I meant in the original post I cant help it.
> 
> I do not back peddle. When Im wrong I'll admit it. *Now ya'll should appologize to ME for treating me like that!!!!!!*  I have never.... EVER dissed our military!!!! The politicians, yes. The media (both sides), yes.
> But not folks that sign up for job that could put them in harms way and get paid for shit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Media complaining about if the military can carry something that they will never use.*
> 
> Does that clear things up!?!?!??





Deadly Sushi said:


> Feel about what? Im pissed people are putting words in my mouth. My sentence wasnt 100% clear I suppose but now it should be. And I should have gotten the damn benefit of the doubt but I get people pointing fingers and cant accept what I said in a follow up post. *Give me a freakin break*.




You won't get a break from me, until you apologize, and make that a sincere apology to our military, and all the members of this website.  Until that day, your name around here is MUD.  Don't take too long because everyones patience with you is wearing thin.... at least from my vantage point.  You might see things differently, however, your vision is clearly blurred in my opinion.  Right now, the way that I see it, you and Jane Fonda are two birds of a feather....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> That's what I am TRYING to do!
> This is your opening to explain yourself further on the matter, and stop getting so huffy with me buster. lol


 
Oh. Well......

*Military*= good
*Media* = ass-clowns
*Not having polished sword at graduation because of Obama* = not news worthy


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Oh. Well......
> 
> *Military*= good
> *Media* = ass-clowns
> *Not having polished sword at gaduation because of Obama* = not news worthy


I think the majority of those who responded to your post doubted you were calling the media ass clowns.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> I think the majority of those who responded to your post doubted you were calling the media ass clowns.


 
I would have to agree kidnapper of Pirate Girl.  I only hope you are treating her well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I would have to agree kidnapper of Pirate Girl.  I only hope you are treating her well.



You nut.
Does the name change really bug you THAT much?!
If so, I'll ask Doc to change it back.















































Not!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> You nut.
> Does the name change really bug you THAT much?!
> If so, I'll ask Doc to change it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not!


 
I would change it to..... Mmmmmmmmm.......

Leela!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I would change it to..... Mmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> Leela!!!


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Leela *cough*


----------



## pirate_girl

I am not a purple haired cyclops.
I have red hair and two eyes.
However, yes, I must admit to having the disposition of said cartoon character.
You/we are jacking this thread.
*cough*


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> I am not a purple haired cyclops.
> I have red hair and two eyes.
> However, yes, I must admit to having the disposition of said cartoon character.
> You/we are jacking this thread.
> *cough*


 

It happened organically, so its OK.


----------



## pirate_girl

loralei said:


> I think the majority of those who responded to your post doubted you were calling the media ass clowns.



Next?
Anyone?

 back on topic


----------



## Bobcat

Sushi, either you do not know how to compose a sentence, or you're full of horse pucky. You meant the cadets; I have NO DOUBT.

As far as 'a sharp trophy' and 'get over it', you wouldn't know that in the military you learn to take pride in you uniform and your accomplishments. To suddenly be told to hide such insignia goes against what you've been taught.



B_Skurka said:


> <snip>
> Are not the graduates sworn to an oath to protect the President as the Commander in Chief of all the armed services?  How can they honor that oath if they are unarmed in his presence?
> <snip>



Not really, unless a cadets oath somehow differs from the standard military oath. Nothing about protecting him, just obeying him if it's in accordance with the UCMJ. 



> I, (name), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that _I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice_. So help me God.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Sushi, either you do not know how to compose a sentence, or you're full of horse pucky. You meant the cadets; I have NO DOUBT.


 
WEll then there is something wrong with your thought process. You dont remember I tried to get IN the freakin military. I suggest you read my other posts in this thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Flat feet?


----------



## Bobcat

loralei said:


> Flat feet?



Flat head.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Flat head.


 Plagiocephaly


----------



## Bobcat

loralei said:


> Plagiocephaly



Salad tongs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Salad tongs.


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Face it Sushi. You tried to make yourself sound like a man and wound up sounding like an ass. No one who reads this thread has any doubt you were refering to the Midshipmen (Annapolis does not call the students Cadets) and when you got called on it you tried to lie your way out of it.

Apologise to the board for the lack of respect you've shown the other members and the former service people on the board. Until you do, Junkman had it right. You command no more respect as a man or as an American than Jane Fonda.

It won't be easy. First you're going to have to discover a spine (maybe your sister will loan you hers) and a set of testicles (I doubt it but ask her anyway) Then stand up straight and say "I'm sorry"

Till then, every breath you take confirms my contempt for you.


----------



## Bobcat

Sushi, maybe you didn't mean to insult the cadets, but at the very least you did not express yourself well. And your comments about 'the trophy' and 'get over it' show that you just don't understand the significance of their swords. Let me try to explain it to you...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDZ2fMHTvwk"]YouTube - US Marines Ad[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etAI875_ASU&feature=PlayList&p=613E4A5538A80D59&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6"]YouTube - US NAVY CEREMONIAL GUARD DRILL TEAM, WASHINGTON, DC.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRZg8vYM4no"]YouTube - The Best Drill Team[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

Eh, squids...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAQZ2XP7IhE"]YouTube - Lisk Wedding Sword Ceremony[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Eh, squids...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLauDaZKwTw"]YouTube - Sword Arch[/ame]


at 0:46


----------



## Bobcat

Yup, squids, always playin grab-arse with each other even off the boat.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Yup, squids, always playin grab-arse with each other even off the boat.


Off topic!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Face it Sushi. You tried to make yourself sound like a man and wound up sounding like an ass. No one who reads this thread has any doubt you were refering to the Midshipmen (Annapolis does not call the students Cadets) and when you got called on it you tried to lie your way out of it.
> 
> Apologise to the board for the lack of respect you've shown the other members and the former service people on the board. Until you do, Junkman had it right. You command no more respect as a man or as an American than Jane Fonda.
> 
> It won't be easy. First you're going to have to discover a spine (maybe your sister will loan you hers) and a set of testicles (I doubt it but ask her anyway) Then stand up straight and say "I'm sorry"
> 
> Till then, every breath you take confirms my contempt for you.


 
Youre one of the few on here I laugh at.  Tubbs until you grow up and earn any respect from folks that actually work for their money (from everything I hear) your words are meaningless. You owe myself an appology for attempting to irritate me on numerous threads. I think YOU think of yourself as 'bugging me' somehow.  Look. I'll do you a favor and not be rude or mean to you anymore. I WILL say that I seriously (not kidding) hope that you seek out some type of help. Whether it be anger management, basic counsiling  or something. Ive seen folks like yourself lose it because of some type of bitterness and or hatred for things that you cant control. You SEEM like a nice guy actually but occasionally you turn just flat out mean. It probably sucks the quality of life away from you after awhile. Ive seen it in one of my friends Mike. After awhile he lost his wife and job and I dont want that to happen to ya man. Its a bad lesson to learn.

Now if you want to keep acting goofy and bitter and hateful towards me please speak to Doc or one of the mods please. Ive put up with your goofiness because it was sorta funny but I SERIOUSLY dont want to see you somehow 'crack'. Im not going to allow you to PM me any more of your anger letters either. Sorry man.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> You SEEM like a nice guy actually but occasionally you turn just flat out mean.
> *After awhile he lost his wife* and job and *I dont want that to happen to ya man. Its a bad lesson to learn.*
> 
> Now if you want to keep acting goofy and bitter and hateful towards me please speak to Doc or one of the mods please.


Cary/Lonzo IS a nice guy.
Cary lost his wife, which is one of the reasons why I like/love and have befriended him. We've shared stuff like that before, ya know, the pain of being without the love of your life?

I think you need to stop being so hard on other members Paul.
Respect your elders, most of all.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

loralei said:


> I think you need to stop being so hard on other members Paul.
> Respect your elders, most of all.


 
Im not hard on ANY members. Ive dealt with his punches for a long time and found them amusing but now Im tired of it. I dont know what the guy needs, but he needs to get it and stop sending me unpleasant PMs and trying to knock me down any chance he gets. I understnad that he is your friend but Im tired of dealing with this nonsense. Ive had people ask why I put up with him and at the time it was good for a chuckle. But the chuckles are gone and I really DO think he needs some type of help. Its great you 2 are friends. Now when I get negative things tossed my way in a post I usually ignore them or laugh at em. Now Im just standing up for myself. Regarding respecting elders, they have to earn respect.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I really DO think he needs some type of help.


Go Navy!!!!!!!!!
*sigh*

Can we get this back on topic now?


----------



## Bobcat

Yes, Go Navy....please go, Navy, go far away.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Yes, Go Navy....please go, Navy, go far away.


K!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Sushi, I have sent you exactly one PM. It was of support in living with a bi-polar person. Don't know where you got hate mail but it wasn't from me.

I worked hard, and I mean hard , all my life until age and health forced me into retirement. Be working now if I could. Instead I fill my days helping people who can't hire some one to fix things. My labor is cheap (free) to those who need it. I'll be sure to cry a river over you working 6-7 hour days.

Am I an old meanie? No but I get disgusted with people who don't try. So spend a few more hours a day whinning like a puppy in the rain. Some one will feed you.

I've had enough of you for a while. I'll just sit back and let the rest of the board rip your head off. They're doing a pretty good job, so far.


----------



## thcri RIP

This thread has gone way off topic.  Please put it back on topic.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have to agree with lonzo on this one. I am also regarded by some as a mean old guy at times. Those who truly know me also know of my extremely low tolerance for whiners. I help those who can not help themselves because of old age or they are doing all they are really capable of. The whiners can wait till hell freezes over. I'm out of this thread!


----------



## Dargo

Aagh.  I'm having a little trouble after my 'run' with the boys yesterday.  I asked for help afterwords taking down about 20 Locust trees (with the nasty thorns), cutting them up, hauling them off, and then replacing them with 15' tall oak trees.  I think even my eyeballs are sore.  Can someone tell me, briefly, what I've missed?

Yeah, I'm not 18 anymore.  Or 28...or 38...or, oh never mind.  Where did I put that other bottle of Advil?


----------



## Junkman

Deadly Sushi said:


> WEll then there is something wrong with your thought process. You dont remember I tried to get IN the freakin military. I suggest you read my other posts in this thread.



It is no doubt in my mind that the military was justified in not accepting you.  



Deadly Sushi said:


> Youre one of the few on here I laugh at.  Tubbs until you grow up and earn any respect from folks that actually work for their money (from everything I hear) your words are meaningless. *You owe myself an appology *for attempting to irritate me on numerous threads. I think YOU think of yourself as 'bugging me' somehow.  Look. I'll do you a favor and not be rude or mean to you anymore. I WILL say that I seriously (not kidding) hope that you seek out some type of help. Whether it be anger management, basic counsiling  or something. Ive seen folks like yourself lose it because of some type of bitterness and or hatred for things that you cant control. You SEEM like a nice guy actually but occasionally you turn just flat out mean. It probably sucks the quality of life away from you after awhile. Ive seen it in one of my friends Mike. After awhile he lost his wife and job and I dont want that to happen to ya man. Its a bad lesson to learn.
> 
> Now if you want to keep acting goofy and bitter and hateful towards me please speak to Doc or one of the mods please. Ive put up with your goofiness because it was sorta funny but I SERIOUSLY dont want to see you somehow 'crack'. Im not going to allow you to PM me any more of your anger letters either. Sorry man.



You keep thinking that everyone owe you an apology, when it is you that owes everyone here an apology.  Actually, it is too late for you to apologize for what you have done.  You have crossed the line many times over, and at this point, you will forever be nothing more than another Jane Fonda ... 



Deadly Sushi said:


> Im not hard on ANY members. Ive dealt with his punches for a long time and found them amusing but now Im tired of it. I dont know what the guy needs, but he needs to get it and stop sending me unpleasant PMs and trying to knock me down any chance he gets. I understnad that he is your friend but Im tired of dealing with this nonsense. Ive had people ask why I put up with him and at the time it was good for a chuckle. But the chuckles are gone and I really DO think he needs some type of help. Its great you 2 are friends. Now when I get negative things tossed my way in a post I usually ignore them or laugh at em. Now Im just standing up for myself. Regarding respecting elders, *they have to earn respect*.



earning respect is something that you need to learn about yourself ...... 
You are a disgrace as an American, and I would appreciate it if you would never, ever darken the Junkman Forum again with your presence.  Find some where else on these forums to make your stupid posts and comments.  



Dargo said:


> Aagh.  I'm having a little trouble after my 'run' with the boys yesterday.  I asked for help afterwords taking down about 20 Locust trees (with the nasty thorns), cutting them up, hauling them off, and then replacing them with 15' tall oak trees.  I think even my eyeballs are sore.  Can someone tell me, briefly, what I've missed?
> 
> Yeah, I'm not 18 anymore.  Or 28...or 38...or, oh never mind.  Where did I put that other bottle of Advil?



The only thing that you have missed is Sushi making an ass out of himself one more time, and twisting and turning in the wind, lying to get out of it.  Then when that doesn't work, he tries to diffuse the situation by taking the subject off topic.  A diversionary tactic that doesn't work.


----------



## SShepherd

Junkman said:


> It is no doubt in my mind that the military was justified in not accepting you.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that everyone owe you an apology, when it is you that owes everyone here an apology. Actually, it is too late for you to apologize for what you have done. You have crossed the line many times over, and at this point, you will forever be nothing more than another Jane Fonda ...
> 
> 
> 
> earning respect is something that you need to learn about yourself ......
> You are a disgrace as an American, and I would appreciate it if you would never, ever darken the Junkman Forum again with your presence. Find some where else on these forums to make your stupid posts and comments.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that you have missed is Sushi making an ass out of himself one more time, and twisting and turning in the wind, lying to get out of it. Then when that doesn't work, he tries to diffuse the situation by taking the subject off topic. A diversionary tactic that doesn't work.


----------



## jpr62902

Admittedly, Sushi's 1st post was less than artfully crafted, but he clarifies it here:



Deadly Sushi said:


> Noooooooo not THOSE guys!
> The Ass-Clowns Im talking about are the media guys making this into a "big deal".
> 
> Im guessing the Navy folks were disapointed but shrugged and didnt let it bother them. Im sure they still got the swords but just couldnt use em at the event. I dont see Navy folks whineing like girls. I see the media making a big deal about it cause its a slow news day. Or the right-wing radio infomercial guys like Limbaugh making a big deal and Hannity and the usual suspects crying like 3 year old girls.


 
Can't we stop the pile on and get back to original topic?  I case ya forgot, the op insinuated that President Obama initiated a policy wherein midshipmen were not allowed to have their swords at their commencement.  Other info suggests that this is not a new policy, but one that has been in place since 9/11.  Any Navy folks here care to comment?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I do nothing to no one. I use to post about things happening in my life because it was theraputic. Then I get the nutso's bitching like Junkman who has been left the forum for about 7 months for a damn good reason. (So Junk keep your crabby-ass comments to yourself. Youre in NO position. Anything you say is as worthless as Tubbs) 

You talk about whining?! Anyone that agrees with you Junk is the whiney ass-clown. You sit there infront of YOUR monitors and bitch like little girls. I rarely see ANYTHING worthy of reading. At least 90% of what I post TRIES to be entertaining and upbeat. 

Yeah I posted things in my life. And you try to rattle my cage about it? You call me a whiner because of it? That, in my eyes makes ya'll sad and frankly, pathertic. Ive met Mexicans that work in a grocery store in the meat department with more class than you. 

There are many people that have LEFT THE FORUM beause of your poor attitude. Damn good people too. 
And how did this all get legs? Because people miss-read ONE sentence I wrote. Then I explained but since ya'll dislike me you dont care. You pounce on ANYTHING. So you called me a liar. 
I dont agree with your political views either. Someone sent me a PM this morning saying that you all are saying this because youre hateful for my openess, my views and jealous that people like me. I didnt agree with it 100% until I started to really read what and how youre bitching at me. NOW I 100% agree. 

You just keep on trying to knock me. And I'll just keep on rolling my eyes. Did you know that there are people that think YOU whine?? That YOU are the pathetic ones? Did ya'll know that? Did ya know people left FF because they were tired of your bullshit? Thank GOD there are still people left on this forum that are fun, independant thinking and honorable folks or I wouldnt even bother with this shit. Its laughable it really is. I come to this forum because people WANT ME TO. I told them that I dont post here much because of bitter abrassive people that just loooooove to try to attack me. Ive told people that because of YOU like-minded clowns that this forum isnt fun anymore. But they ask me to stay and keep posting.

You know monetarilly Im in a bad position. But I rather be broke and have my personality than be anything like you bitchy folks. Follow Pirate Girls lead regarding personality. She has a Grade A, fantastic personality! You could learn a LOT from her. 

Here is homework for people that say that I whine. Go and pick out ANY time that Ive attacked a member without being attacked first. Maybe Im missing something. Cause ya see, here I thought I was a pretty nice guy. Go and figure.




> Admittedly, Sushi's 1st post was less than artfully crafted, but he clarifies it here:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deadly Sushi*
> 
> 
> _Noooooooo not THOSE guys! _
> _The Ass-Clowns Im talking about are the media guys making this into a "big deal"._
> 
> _Im guessing the Navy folks were disapointed but shrugged and didnt let it bother them. Im sure they still got the swords but just couldnt use em at the event. I dont see Navy folks whineing like girls. I see the media making a big deal about it cause its a slow news day. Or the right-wing radio infomercial guys like Limbaugh making a big deal and Hannity and the usual suspects crying like 3 year old girls._
> 
> Can't we stop the pile on and get back to original topic? I case ya forgot, the op insinuated that President Obama initiated a policy wherein midshipmen were not allowed to have their swords at their commencement. Other info suggests that this is not a new policy, but one that has been in place since 9/11. Any Navy folks here care to comment?


 
Thank GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See Junk! Thats what a normal well-thinking person would say. Take note! 


I stand by what I said. The GOP infomercial group are making a big deal about it!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

And to add to my other post Im sorry my true intentions were misinterpreted regarding that now famous sentence.


----------



## SShepherd

honestly, I think some of this should have been handled in pvt. ,Dirty laundry just stinks up the air.

Does anyone have an answer or me, as to why they have swords if they don't part of the uniform?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Sushi, you need to learn when to STFU.  The first thing a well digger learns is that when the water is above his head, he better stop digging.  Let it go.  

Now can we get back on topic or close this thread.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

SShepherd said:


> honestly, I think some of this should have been handled in pvt. ,Dirty laundry just stinks up the air.
> 
> Does anyone have an answer or me, as to why they have swords if they don't part of the uniform?


 
Great point. I wish I can answer it. 



> Sushi, you need to learn when to STFU. The first thing a well digger learns is that when the water is above his head, he better stop digging. Let it go.
> 
> Now can we get back on topic or close this thread.


 
PM sent


----------



## Bobcat

Swords have long been a symbol of status, accomplishment, and leadership. Whether the use of the sword in the ceremony has been curtailed due to Obama or September 11th, it is still denigrating to the cadets/midshipmen to not be allowed to display it. A sniglet about the USAF Order of the Sword...



> Order of the Sword is an ancient ceremony rich in tradition. The ceremony is conducted by NCO's to honor leaders who have made significant contributions to the enlisted corps. Earliest traditions hold that ancient NCOs would, on occasion, honor a leader and pledge their loyalty by ceremoniously presenting the leader a sword. The sword--a symbol of truth, justice, and power rightfully used--served as a token for all to see and know that here was a leader among leaders. That ceremony was revived among the enlist corps of the Air Force as the Order of the Sword.


----------



## Galvatron

A friendly warning to all.....this thread has become borderline and inappropriate behavior will not be tolerated.


Thanks to the members that have tried getting this back on track.


Moving on.

Galv.


----------



## SShepherd

Bobcat said:


> Swords have long been a symbol of status, accomplishment, and leadership. Whether the use of the sword in the ceremony has been curtailed due to Obama or September 11th, it is still denigrating to the cadets/midshipmen to not be allowed to display it. A sniglet about the USAF Order of the Sword...


 


most excellent, thanks for the answer

....and too bad it only makes the insinuation that they can't be trusted because of "security issues" even worse. I wonder how they can trust the secret service with guns?


----------



## Dargo

Galvatron said:


> A friendly warning to all.....this thread has become borderline and inappropriate behavior will not be tolerated.



Um, I believe you are a few hours late.  It appears as if the thread has begun to self correct.  What do you think Sushi?  Everything seem to be moving in the right direction to you?


----------



## Galvatron

Dargo said:


> Um, I believe you are a few hours late.  It appears as if the thread has begun to self correct.  What do you think Sushi?  Everything seem to be moving in the right direction to you?



Off topic.....i will not allow this to  continue....post all you like on the Thread subject or don't post at all.


----------



## Bobcat

Galvatron said:


> Off topic.....i will not allow this to  continue....post all you like on the Thread subject or don't post at all.



What the...?! Who gave Galvy a sword?


----------



## Dargo

Galvatron said:


> Off topic.....i will not allow this to  continue....post all you like on the Thread subject or don't post at all.



Nice attitude.  Just delete my posts as far as I'm concerned.  I needn't tell you what I think of your insecure attitude.


----------



## jpr62902

It appears the original premise for this thread was without merit?

http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/did_obama_order_a_swordless_graduation_at.html


----------



## Galvatron

Dargo said:


> Nice attitude.  Just delete my posts as far as I'm concerned.  I needn't tell you what I think of your insecure attitude.



PM sent.


----------



## Bobcat

jpr62902 said:


> It appears the original premise for this thread was without merit?
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/did_obama_order_a_swordless_graduation_at.html



All settled.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

But, but isn't everything on the internet true?


----------

